# Where is Watermark'd?



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone seen Watermark'd for CM7? Or does it need to be ported over to the DX version of CM specifically? It has to be my favorite theme I've used.


----------



## droydhead (Jun 13, 2011)

SplicedX said:


> Has anyone seen Watermark'd for CM7? Or does it need to be ported over to the DX version of CM specifically? It has to be my favorite theme I've used.


I've looked and cannot find it either.. I would love to port it for you but don't know how.. haha.. I need to learn how to theme. I have some good ideas .


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Port them yourselves


----------



## D2Doctor (Jun 17, 2011)

I too can definately not believe there is still no watermarkd... i make my own themes but i wanna leave that one to the master


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's Sheldon's twitter , @stewart1champ . good luck, it looks like he dropped out of the android scene back in January


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

Are the only themes for CMDX the 3 that's in theme chooser?

"Its not who we are underneath but what we do that defines us"


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

jbrock98 said:


> Are the only themes for CMDX the 3 that's in theme chooser?
> 
> "Its not who we are underneath but what we do that defines us"


Not at all!! try these.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1056292

on another note, i talked to Kirbnite, who ported watermark'd to GB DX and asked him if he had any plans to port it to CM4DX. he said at this time he's not sure because he's on the Liberty/Apex ROM.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

SplicedX said:


> Not at all!! try these.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1056292


nice link. thanks SplicedX
just wanted to add in case someone didnt know, make sure you only use the HDPI themes there.

EDIT: I didnt see the MDPI/HDPI themes there. Those also work. Thanks for the correction SplicedX.


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

Razorloves,

themes labeled MDPI/HDPI also work. It's the ones labeled MDPI only that will not work for the DX.


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

dang those are a bunch of themes...where to start where to start this probably sounds dumb but how exactly do i apply them? i know i go into theme chooser but where do i put the themes on my sdcard for it to read it?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

jbrock98 said:


> dang those are a bunch of themes...where to start where to start this probably sounds dumb but how exactly do i apply them? i know i go into theme chooser but where do i put the themes on my sdcard for it to read it?


they are apps in the market. Unless otherwise stated, after install you select it with the Theme Chooser then reboot.


----------



## D2Doctor (Jun 17, 2011)

SplicedX said:


> Not at all!! try these.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1056292
> 
> on another note, i talked to Kirbnite, who ported watermark'd to GB DX and asked him if he had any plans to port it to CM4DX. he said at this time he's not sure because he's on the Liberty/Apex ROM.


so yo dude!!! does that mean he made a watermarkd for apex 2.0??? i rly hope u see this and get back to me, it wud be so huge bro!


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

D2Doctor said:


> so yo dude!!! does that mean he made a watermarkd for apex 2.0??? i rly hope u see this and get back to me, it wud be so huge bro!


No, he only told me that he was on the Liberty/AOSP ROM. I dont know if he is working on the theme or not.


----------



## D2Doctor (Jun 17, 2011)

SplicedX said:


> No, he only told me that he was on the Liberty/AOSP ROM. I dont know if he is working on the theme or not.


you said liberty/apex, not liberty/aosp


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

D2Doctor said:


> you said liberty/apex, not liberty/aosp


sorry for the confusion. I mean [ROM MOD] AOSP Liberty GB by mobile_sensei with help from jrummy16 & Fabolous (Liberty & Apex)
Looks like someone just ported it today. Now CM needs some watermark'd love!! Any brave themers willing to take up the call?


----------



## D2Doctor (Jun 17, 2011)

SplicedX said:


> sorry for the confusion. I mean [ROM MOD] AOSP Liberty GB by mobile_sensei with help from jrummy16 & Fabolous (Liberty & Apex)
> Looks like someone just ported it today. Now CM needs some watermark'd love!! Any brave themers willing to take up the call?


ur saying there is seriously now a watermarkd theme for apex 2.0 rc2?


----------

